# Official game thread: Bulls @ Milwaukee



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

basghett80, if you do come online today and want to start a game thread, I will merge this one with that one, ok? I just want to make sure we start one and give posters plenty of time to predict the game tonight!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 1-1

Bucks 1-1 this is their first home game. They lost to minny and last night beat Indy at indy. Beat them soundly!! 93-79 they out rebounded Indy 49-25. Yes, Pacers got 25 rebounds. Redd, 21 pts, Thomas 20. TJFord has 11 rebounds...lol. Bucks shot 54%

Bucks beat the bulls twice in preseason. 

Bucks: 48% after two games. 25% in threes. 45.5 rebounds to opp. 36! 91 pts per game to opp. 87. Average almost 18 t/o a game

Redd 18.5
Mason 16.5 60% shooting
Thomas 16
Strickland 14 71%
Skinner 13/10 55%
Smith 11. 

Bulls first road game. Won two road games in preseason. *Shooting 36% as a team* opp. 44% 36% in threes, opp * 50%* 50 rebounds a game. Opp 48. of those 50, 17 are offensive. We average 10 blocks. 16.5 t/o/ 87 pts a game to opp. 96.5.

Curry 15.5/5 43%
Rose 15 31%
Gill 11 30%
Crawford 9/5 32%

pippen 39%
Marshall 31%
Fizer 44% 
blount 25%
Robinson 50%

God awful shooting. Will they break out of it tonight? Maybe, but even if they do they are facing a team that can put the ball in the basket. 

Things to watch for: 

1. Can Chandler have another giant game? He never put back to back games together last season. 

2. How will JC play after being benched last night? 

3. a real road game. We won all of three last year. If we are to make the playoffs, we need to beat teams that on paper are suppose to be either inferior to you or even with you. 

4. pippen played 29 minutes last night. Do they play him a lot tonight?


My prediction: Bulls lose. 97-87.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls showed improvement in the last game and I think they continue to improve tonight and crush the Bucks. Tyson and Eddy will have no competition up front, and hopefully Rose can shake off some of the rust tonight. I predict Crawfords going to absoloutely blow up . . . but I'm not sure if its going to be in a good way or a bad way.

Bulls win 103-90


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

hmmm...I always hate to predict a Bulls loss and I think the Bulls are certainly capable of beating Milwaukee. Still, after last nights effort and the short commute to Milwaukee and it simply being the Bulls first road game, the Bulls lose 100-90. High scorer is Curry with 24.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I picked the Bulls with a one point win last night and they won, so I will try it again.

Bulls win 92-91.
High scorer: Curry with 25 points

To a certain extent, this is going against my better instincts because Milwaukee is playing really well right now. But maybe they are due for a stinker.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls lose 105-90

:no:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Milwaukee is going to have to wake up one morning and realize that they're not supposed to ba a good team this year. Maybe that morning will be tomorrow. Eddy and Tyson showed why the hype in having monster nights last night and fouling both Abdur-Rahim and Ratcliff out of the game. Our guards need to realize that if they play like they did against Atlanta, we will lose this game.

All in all, my love for the Bull will cost me my ribs, but I can't predict against.

The Bull wins, 105-99, in a defense-free shootout.

High rebounds -- Tyson, with 6


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Bucks: 94
Bulls: 90


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

You can go ahead and use this one fine by me. I am just glad the Bulls played much better and got a W. I am concerned about this Crawford situation and hope it works itself out. I will pick Chicago to win tonight because I am a homer but it will be tough because I know they will be careful with Pips minutes.


Chicago 97
Bucks 91

Leading Scorer : Curry 20


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Jalen obviously had money on the game last night and must be traded immediately. There is no other explanation for missing those free throws at the end of the game thatalmost cost me $100. But...Pippen saved the day, and part of my wallet....so Bucks 85 Bulls 80....a terrible game to watch....Rose 20


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Quick Analysis of the Bucks (post #1) 


I watched a bit of the Bucks game tonight, and I must say that I came away impressed. TJ Ford is a lot better than I thought he'd be. The guy is lightening quick and I think the Bulls will struggle to keep up with him. He also is an excellent passer (or least he passed well tonight). So the Bulls will need to play exceptional team defense. The Bucks also shoot very well from the perimeter. Redd, Mason, and Thomas all can knock down threes. So the Bulls must pound the ball in down low as much as possible. Also, the Bulls have to hit the boards as they did last night. Second chance shots will be daggers in the Bulls hearts. 

As impressed as I was with the Bucks, I still think they're beatable. If the Bulls play to 80% of their potential they will beat the Bucks tomorrow night.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 93
Bucks: 92

Down to the last minute and then Pippen takes over hitting the game winning shot with :3.2 left in the game.. 

Leading Scorer: 21 Rose


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I was wrong twice and thats why i say

Bulls - 88
Bucks - 93

Rose - 24

and hope to be wrong once again


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I haven't posted for the last two games, but so far I'm 1-1. We won our first road game last year, I say we do it again. Big night for Tyson and Eddy.

Bulls - 97
Bucks - 92

High scorer - Eddy Curry, 23 points.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls 90
Bucks 78

If the Bulls lose this one... im just gonna predict a Bulls loss in every thread.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 99
Bucks 94

Rose - 22 Points


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Jalen obviously had money on the game last night and must be traded immediately. There is no other explanation for missing those free throws at the end of the game


Its was horrible if you were at the game, since the Bulls needed 100 points to get a free Big Mac. He may have a Burger King endorsement.


I'll go with
Bucks 96
Bulls 92

Top scorer: Rose with 22


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

bulls 101
bucks 90

curry 25 points


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

I saw the last Bucks game vs. the Pacers and if the Bulls play well,in team with a lot of pass and a good defense on 3pts shooter, the Bulls will win.
An other point is, it's the Bucks haven't got real Center or guy who can defend on our Big Guy.

But if they let Redd,Ford and Mason do what they want, the Bucks will win.

I think the Bulls can win 87-84 with a 22pts Eddy Curry.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bucks 104
Bulls 92

No particular reason.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bucks 93
Bulls 84


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I figured Curry and Chandler wouldn't play last game and figured wrong. This time I figure them both to play.

99-98 Bulls.

Every foul and every posession counts down to the wire.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bulls 99
Bucks 68

Curry goes off for 28


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is the first time I get to see the bulls this season. WOO! No more trying to deciminate how well Crawford plays via box scores and reaction on the board.

And he's going up against a guy who almost got a triple double in his first game as a rookie in TJ Ford.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

i think the Bulls will win 103-91. they seem to be playing better offensively last game. i hope Chandler can repeat his 22 rebound game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This is the first time I get to see the bulls this season. WOO! No more trying to deciminate how well Crawford plays via box scores and reaction on the board.
> 
> And he's going up against a guy who almost got a triple double in his first game as a rookie in TJ Ford.


Me too! first time I get to see them.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls 96- Bucks 88
Curry 26 pts

Key defensive match-ups- Gill/Redd; Pippen/THomas; Gill/Mason

Can be a long night if Milwaukee finds its range on 3's
so perimeter defense is will be very important


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

102 - 94 Bucks

Their perimeter will smoke us 

We're both on the end of back to backs 

Our guards legs will be more tired given the age/backing up thing

Don't know that Jalen is 100% with that thumb

TJ Ford will run us around in circles all night .... if Jamal can't contain his driving game ... tonight could be a good night to get Roger Mason some burn 

Tyson may cop a lot of early foul trouble 

Control TJ's driving game and keep the ball away from Redd on the perimeter ( both primarily emanating from guard defense ) and the game is ours 

I think Lil Bill will play Jamal big minutes tonight and he won't be able to contain TJ . If this can't be done .. its over


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bulls - 88

Bucks - 83

High Scorer - Rose


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A note about Jalen's thumb.

It's on his non-shooting hand. I don't think it's affecting his shot. I think he's been shooting poorly because he just hasn't shot much in a few months. I expect he'll get better and better over the next few games. But he has to keep shooting to get better.

Peace!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This is a tough one to call. My brain says Bucks win, my heart says Bulls. I'll say Bulls 92-90. Michael Redd will be the leading scorer with 24.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> A note about Jalen's thumb.
> 
> It's on his non-shooting hand. I don't think it's affecting his shot. I think he's been shooting poorly because he just hasn't shot much in a few months. I expect he'll get better and better over the next few games. But he has to keep shooting to get better.
> ...


Good point, I'm guessing its a combination of rust, having not shot in months, and that thumb might effect him just by how his non-shooting hand lays on the side of the ball. That doesnt effect your shooting too much, its just a slightly different feeling if you have a tender finger, or have to support the ball slightly different.

I'm guessing he'll slowly progress back to his normal form, and a better FG %.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls 93 - Bucks 92


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Jalen Rose entered the 2003-04 campaign having appeared in 237 straight games, the sixth-longest current streak in the NBA. 

Say what you will about JR, but the guy doesn't pamper himself. You can count on him playing through aches and pains that would disable other players. It's nice to have a guy like this on your roster that you can count on to be there all the time.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Kinda tough one to call rite now. Bucks are playiin pretty good, but the Bulls are my team. I would predict...

Bulls 95
Bucks 91

I think Crawford will break out today with a 20+ game and Curry will again be effective inside.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bulls - 88
Bucks - 82

Should be a good game. Bucks really have some firepower with Ford coming on strong finding Mason, Thomas and Redd.

-Petey


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Jalen Rose entered the 2003-04 campaign having appeared in 237 straight games, the sixth-longest current streak in the NBA.
> 
> Say what you will about JR, but the guy doesn't pamper himself. You can count on him playing through aches and pains that would disable other players. It's nice to have a guy like this on your roster that you can count on to be there all the time.


Agree

He seems to take pride in toughing it out 

Remember last year when he had his teeth knocked out against the Wizzer and MJ was talking trash ( in justifying why Jalen got is teeth knocked out ) because he "wasn't respecting the game in the way it should be played" and that "he wasn't much of a leader for our ball club because of it"

What a jerk

MJ that is 

Rose is a class act who I have a lot of admiration for


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Hawks beating the pacers 46-32

We musta fired 'em up.

New Jersey beating the Wizards 45-36

They must be over confident.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

It worked yesterday, so here we go again... 


(My SNL tribute) 

Bulls win 102-95... 

...with Ditka playing the point, Bulls win 342-1


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I say 3 pointer fest.

Bulls 110

Bucks 104.

TJ Ford looked good last night and hopefully he'll slow down a bit and since Jamal didn't play as much, I think he can bust out. He's got fresh legs.

I'm glad Tyson's back or a guy like B Skinner and Joe Smith would have a huge game against us.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> It worked yesterday, so here we go again...
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw that JC is going with the headband tonight, meaning my predictions change to... 

W/O Ditka...110-92 
W/Ditka...386-.5


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Big game for the Bullies. We had problems with the quickness of TJ Ford in the preseason and we have never been able to guard Michael Redd. But, somehow I still think we'll win...

Bulls - 93
Bucks - 89


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Joe Smith would have a huge game against us.


He always plays like an allstar against the Bulls


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill, Chandler, Curry, Crawford, and Rose in the Starting Lineup for Chicago!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

GO BULLS!!!!!

We got -have-must-beat the BUCKS tonight!

HELLO TO all the fans browsing


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

WGN will have JWill on the phone at half-time.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

PRE GAME PREDICTION : MARCUS WILL BE LET OUT OF HIS CAGE TONIGHT WHEN TYSON AND EDDY GET INTO FOUL TROUBLE AND TJ RUNS US RAGGARD. IT WILL THEN BE A SCORATHON . MARCUS FOR 30 AND 7 TONIGHT IN 30 MINUTES


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> WGN will have JWill on the phone at half-time.


Please inform what is said for those of us without WGN 

Thanks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with two sweet passes to Chandler, who missed both times. First being a dunk. Chanlder did get about 4 rebounds on the putback attempts tho ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose has 4 or 5 rebounds already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

11-2 start for the BUlls on the road

Sweet fast break with Crawford to Rose for the finish. TImeout Milwaukee.

Social chug.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls off to another hot start. Chandler is once again very active.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

11-2 Bulls.. Timeout Bucks.. 7:28 left in 1st


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

11-2 Bulls...FINISH THEM!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far so good! I like what I see early.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 3-5 FG, 6 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

15-2

Curry with an offensive rebound?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Everytime we play the Bucks, I am thankful we didn't get Tim Thomas.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

11-2...bulls are running...Curry & Chandler are limiting the Bucks to one shot..Rose & Crawford running the break perfectly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CUrry rejected by Smith.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

jc knows he has to take ford to the hole...he wants to but doesn't look comfortable when he tries.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

[email protected] missin' that layup...terrible...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal with the steal off Kukoc. Goes in for the uncontested dunk, but tries a floater and misses.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

15-7, 3:40 left, fizer gets the call.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls have to keep it up...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI, Kukoc has been playing C for Milwaukee.

They just brought in Gadzuric, so Kukoc moves to PF.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have missed some layups that we should have made.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Toni's starting to show some grey!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The bulls may need to practice layups a little more. Marshall, Chandler and Crawford all missed layups.

Crawford looks pretty good out there. He's certainly not forcing anything. Using his teammates.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Give it inside to Fizer&Donyell & watch out for those rebounds


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Pippen, Crawford, Robinson, Fizer, Marshall. 17-10, 2:06 left.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

They just have to inrease the lead..and keep it up..play with enthusiasm


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer, Pippen, Crawford, Marshall, and ERob on the floor.

Since Rose is sitting, Milwaukee cut the lead to 7, with 2 Milwaukee FT coming.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

JC nails a 3...he's playing under control so far.

21-14...we're getting great looks inside but the rims have been unkind.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter is in the game with Fizer.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls still shooting badly from the field...8-25 FG ouch


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Great...Fizer just threw a 90mph pass to Baxter who was stANDING 5 FEET FROM HIM.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't stand Cart's substitutions!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 13 point lead cut to 5.

Bulls D gave up just 16 1st Q points.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

21-16 after one. We make a few layups and its easily 31-16.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am still very concerned about our shooting. Third straight game at below 40%. I know we shot 40% last night but barely.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have two t/o. That is good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think I like Crawford handling the point guard duties more than I do Pippen. Pippen just does not look like a point guard out there, and Crawford doesn't really look like a two guard.

We really need a backup for Chandler. When he left we lost our defense and our rebounding, and our energy. If we could get a backup center who could bring at least one of those it would help tremendously.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

9-28 FG's...shooting badly

Marshall&Tyson 2-11


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

The Bulls first unit looked very quick defensively. BC just seems to start his rotation so soon. Makes it tough for us to continue to run away with the game.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Gadzuric whacked Chandler, knocking him to the floor. Atlanta played rough with him as well.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we are shooting patheticaly...why isn't Curry inside?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tie game.

This lineup has no offense to it.

Mason Jr., ERob, Baxter, Pippen, Chandler.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

who ever predicted an ugly game...was right on target

bulls 9-31 FG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Tie game.
> 
> This lineup has no offense to it.
> ...


I think BC wants to get Chandler involved in the offense.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson is struggling tonight offensively....it seems that we cant score


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy Chandler sure knows how to pad the offensive rebounding stats but hitting a few of those gimmes would be nice too


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler is 2-10 FG
Marshall's woes continue - 1-5 FG

This lineup needs someone like Marshall out there who can score.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our bench is 1-12. 

We are shooting 26%.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal, Rose, Curry in


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree that BC goes into his rotation too soon. How are the starters going to get a rhythm going if they are sitting this long?

Rose came out of the game too early. Same with Curry. And Crawford has been sitting too long. There's no reason to play Roger Mason Jr. this much if you're going to play Eddie Robinson too.

This is why we have been shooting badly. It's BC's ****ty subsitution patterns.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

hopefully we are going to get a run..we need someone go on a roll...where is Eddy???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal hits a 3 with the clock running down (perfect timing).

Rose on the fast break, dishes to Jamal for another 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is playing PG, folks.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

CRAWFORD!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry gets the pass, turns into a triple team. Can't get the shot off, so he tries to shoot anyhow. 

Learn to pass!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

the have to get Eddy involved on the offenssive end


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CUrry has 5 rebounds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We look like we've never run the offense before. Poor floor spacing right now, and Eddy's not holding his position well enough.

Rose is dribbling too much at the top of the key. They need to get the ball inside much earlier in the shot clock.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This game reminds of last years game where we had 2-14 FT's and lost to overtime...We have to score


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with the nice drive and dish to curry who misses.

That's about 3 assists he could have had .


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

GO BULLS!!!!!

Come on!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bucks shooting at the start of the 1st qtr was as pathetic as i've ever seen.....but thanks to Cartwright's HORRIFIC substitutions, we're even worse right now. And we're still running NOTHING out there. Can't believe we're actually leading this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler's defense is pitiful.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we just cant score..come on guys!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls FG% as a team is .288


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tie game, 36-36, with 1:59 left in Q2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i am very surprised that we are tied. We are shooting 29%. 

Chandler is having a nice game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chandler's offense makes Mutombo look smooth. I don't know how he functions. But he rebounds well.

HOW ABOUT THAT CRAWSOVER! Crawford made the much quicker Ford look quite the fool. That's what I like about having Crawford at the point. At least he's a threat to penetrate when he's out there dribbling. Rose and Pippen look really tentative out at the point and wait too long to make a decision to pass to the wing or drive.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are giving this game away..it's pretty pathetic i believe


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Chandler 10/10 already.

He and Crawford the only good thing abt the Bulls in this game.

Bulls up 39-38.

Curry, PLS rebound the ball.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

it's the 3rd game where webeen struggling ...this team has to ge tsome shots.JC?Rose?Curry???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bucks lead 43-42 at half. 

We r lucky to be only down by 1 with the way they've played.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It's pretty pathetic..instead of putting them away..we are giving them a chance to get back in it:no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

the bucks are shooting just as bad. I think it's a case of tight rims.

If we're going to win this game our big guys need to start making the easy baskets. our advantage vs. the bucks is inside. And Curry, Baxter, Fizer, and Marshall have all been pretty nonexistant on either end of the floor. Chandler sucks on offense but his hustle and D make up for it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Bucks lead 43-42 at half.
> 
> We r lucky to be only down by 1 with the way they've played.


I disagree. They're lucky to be ahead after the way they've played. We should be blowing them out. The Bucks have been playing terrible the first half.

Redd's been good. But JC and our interior defense have shut Ford down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls trail 43-42 at halftime.

A pair of 21 pt quarters for the Bulls.

16 pt 1st quarter for Milwaukee, but 27 pts in the 2nd.

Crawford 4-9, 3-4 three pt, 1 reb, 4 ast, 11 pts
Gill 1-4 FG, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 pts
Chandler is 3-11, 11 boards, 9 Pts
Rose 4-9, 4 reb, 2 ast, 10 pts
CUrry 2-4, 3-6 FT, 5 reb, 2 PF, 7 Pts

ERob 0-2, 1 reb
pippen 0-3, 1 assist
Baxter 0-1, 1 reb
Fizer 0-1, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 1 PF, 1 pt
Marshall 105, 1 reb, 2 PF, 2 pts

Bulls shooting 30.6%, 40% 3PT
Bucks shooting 43.2%, 12.5% 3PT (nice wing D, eh?)
Bucks with 22 points in the paint, Bulls with just 12

Redd is 4-7, 5 reb, 8 Pts
Ford 2-6, 4 reb, 3 ast, 2 pf, 4 pts
Thomas 3-7, 1 reb, 3TO, 3PF, 6 Pts
Smith 3-9, 1-1 FT, 46 reb, 1 TO, 7 Pts
Skinner 2-5, 5 reb, 1 stl, 3 blk, 4 pts
Mason 1-4 FG, 2-4 FT< 3 reb, 3 ast, 4 pts
Kukoc 3-4, 1-2 3PT, 1 ast, 3 TO, 8 Pts


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

What is really hurting the bulls, and this is all three games, is the bench comes in and is really struggling. BC had to take Marshell out he was playing so bac. I mean the 2nd team front court of marshell and fizer just is not working. They are to small and marshell just looks old this year.

He has played 37 minutes and has taken21 shoots. I mean that is just to much. The bulls play no o when fize and marshell are in they just get the ball and it is one on one. We need a backup big man bad.

One last thing. Why is BC thinking about with a 2nd team of marshell, fizer, roberson, and pippen. I mean who is going to score. I will say this all year. When chandler and curry are out we are a very short team. Sign T hill now and send fizer away.


david


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There should not be a long stretch of the game where we play without Rose or one of the 3 C's. BC needs to figure out his rotation so that happens. The best idea is to have Curry out there with the second unit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Chandler sucks on offense but his hustle and D make up for it.


Bulls 12 points in the paint
Bucks 22 points in the paint

22 points is more than 1/2 of the Bucks' points.

Chandler's played 20 of the 24 minutes, some of those at C.

The Bucks started out real cold. They shot 12 for 18 FG in Q2.

What defense?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose and Chandler execute the screen/roll perfectly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry is playing terrible.

Two wimpy turnovers.

Then they challenge him twice in the paint for easy buckets.

Tyson Chandler hasn't been on the TV screen in the paint on defense in a while.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls 12 points in the paint
> ...


Chandler's defense doesn't counterbalance the fact that none of our other big men play any. At least Chandler can block a few shots and get the rebounds. None of our other bigs seem to do much anywhere on the floor.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets the ball on the wing.

4 Bulls stand. No motion whatsoever.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If playing the triangle means we can't draft players like TJ Ford, maybe we shouldn't play the triangle. Kid is the real deal.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls totally suck tonight..


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tyson is 3 of 11? Why has he shot so many times and Curry so few?

I just got home.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If playing the triangle means we can't draft players like TJ Ford, maybe we shouldn't play the triangle. Kid is the real deal.


Yes he is.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford is the only who looks like he wants it tonight. Maybe BC should bench Rose for his crappy shot selection?

One thing to look at, maybe when BC is mad at Eddy, he shouldn't hurt the rest of the team by benching him so long.

You just need to take the guy out, express your dissastifcation, and then bring him back in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Joe Smith is 5 for 6 this Q with 19 pts this game.

Who's guarding him?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

For those of you who can't see the game ... the score is 64 - 50, Milwaukee. Bulls can't buy a basket and look out of rythmn. Prediction: Bulls still win.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the bulls team that has been playing these LAST THREE GAMES has no chance of making the playoffs


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

i also tell you what is killing us. Crawford, rose, gill are shooting around 30% for the first three games. That's just awful. Now this is there 3rd game in 4 nights and mil is a much improved team but zero offence here.

And the bench is ever worse. They are 1 for 12 and have 5 TO. Awful. And the thing i don't understand is the team constantly looks disorganized but on o and D. I don't know if that is because we had some many preseason injuries or what.

david


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

No playoffs..we cant score to save our lives


Joe Smith MVP...THe legend lives!!!!!:no:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

im through with this game:sour:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Joe Smith is 5 for 6 this Q with 19 pts this game.
> 
> Who's guarding him?


Can't tell.:no: 
It's never a good sign when Joe Smith is looking like an all-star against your team.

The bulls need easy baskets now. The halfcourt game isn't working. Let Jamal run the ball up and down the court.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

Cartwright still must go. This team is completely disorganized and looks like they are playing rec. league ball. I'm glad I didn't get the league pass to watch this garbage.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't beleive how unbelievably pathetic our offense looks. There is no movement whatsoever. We can't even get a decent shot off. By no means does this team resemble anywhere close to a playoff team from the first 3 games. 

Remember that preseason game against the Raps?? I remember how smooth the offensive execution was. No standing whatsoever. The current team looks like as if they've never played under a set offense.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FireCartwrightNow</b>!
> Cartwright still must go. This team is completely disorganized and looks like they are playing rec. league ball. I'm glad I didn't get the league pass to watch this garbage.


At least BC is consistent!

:rofl:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FireCartwrightNow</b>!
> Cartwright still must go. This team is completely disorganized and looks like they are playing rec. league ball. I'm glad I didn't get the league pass to watch this garbage.


I DID get league pass and right now, I'm regretting it.

This team is getting schooled again. Just like the Wizards. The Bucks are playing simple, unselfish basketball and that will beat out one-on-one, no-motion basketball 10 games out of 10


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man... a promising start has quickly turned into a laugher for the Bucks. What the hell???

Man alive, I don't know what to think.

Marshall can't buy a bucket. Neither can anyone else except Curry, who's Yinka like in his ability to find teammates.

Fizer is not playing at all well. Toni looks athletic next to him... running right past him.

I'm honestly thinking Curry might not be the answer to any question we want to ask. Someone say something to make me feel better about him.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I can't beleive how unbelievably pathetic our offense looks. There is no movement whatsoever. We can't even get a decent shot off. By no means does this team resemble anywhere close to a playoff team from the first 3 games.
> 
> Remember that preseason game against the Raps?? I remember how smooth the offensive execution was. No standing whatsoever. The current team looks like as if they've never played under a set offense.


Funny thing is Jalen & Tyson didn't play against the Raps. Maybe their teammates are having a hard time adjusting to them being in the lineup after developing continuity with their backups.


:whoknows:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pax with a big smile on his face in the stands (not).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Use that league pass to watch Cavs games. That's a team that's going places. And plays unseflish exciting ball. They're up on the Blazers. I wish I was watching that game.

The Bulls suck. Our mixture of players just looks completely discheveled. Whose team is this? I don't see anybody out there asserting themselves. And everytime Crawford tries he gets benched.

We need a new offense, and we need a new coach.

Or we need to make some very big trades.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Paxson looks *ticked*!

Life is too short to watch bad basketball. I'm giving them 4 minutes in this quarter to turn it around...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Use that league pass to watch Cavs games. That's a team that's going places. And plays unseflish exciting ball. They're up on the Blazers. I wish I was watching that game.
> 
> The Bulls suck. Our mixture of players just looks completely discheveled. Whose team is this? I don't see anybody out there asserting themselves. And everytime Crawford tries he gets benched.
> ...


As a bulls fan, its in my very NATURE to hate the CAVS. And besides, I am tired of watching lebron james. Yes, he's exciting, but I'd still much rather watch Kobe and Tracy and Kevin Garnette, as of today......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like Rose just dove for a loose ball again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cavs look pretty good on NBA TV.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Or we need to make some very big trades.


Like, say, Antoine Walker? Hmmmmm?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Life is too short to watch bad basketball. I'm giving them 4 minutes in this quarter to turn it around...


SHOULD BE OUR NEW FORUM SLOGAN :laugh: :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pip just shot an airball  

Ok--whose fault is this: 

Paxson, Not enough help brought into the team

Cartwright, Enough talent, poorly used

Krause, Aweful vision and execution


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"It's just one game!"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Like, say, Antoine Walker? Hmmmmm?


Actually I was thinking just that. How if we're not going to use Curry in the post, Walker who plays a little more defense and rebounds a lot better would be a better player to have.

If we could work out a way to get Finley and Walker for Curry and ERob that'd be good.

Curry drifts outside sometimes, and at least Walker can do something outside. And we all know Chandler is really doing all the center dirty work anyhow.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> "It's just one game!"


Puts on DMX song....."here we go again....again..(same old **** dog just a different day.)......here we go again....again......(same old **** dog just a different day)


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm done with this game. It looks like Dances With Wolves time.

Two out of three games. Pathetic effort. All winnable. record 1-2. Not good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What is Pip doing on the floor? We're losing by 20. Bench him, please.

Its pretty obvious from tonights game that we're a horribly coached team. Bucks have less talent then the Bulls but r making us look like fools. They get a good shot every time down the court. They're always moving, passing and cutting to the basket. Our offense doenn't even know what that means.

The bulls' performance tonight is even worse then game 1. They actually had a 13 pt lead at one point in this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bucks have MORE NBA players than the Bulls do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

folks. We are, with an injured Miami team, the worst team in the NBA. Yet again.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> folks. We are, with an injured Miami team, the worst team in the NBA. Yet again.


I may retire from watching basketball for a year or two.:sour:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I was thinking just that. How if we're not going to use Curry in the post, Walker who plays a little more defense and rebounds a lot better would be a better player to have.
> ...


We had our chance for Walker. I don't see Dallas giving him up for anyone we have.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Things I am worried about the last three games:

Curry IS NOT our future.
Tyson is the only player on OUR TEAM with passion.
Jalen is not going to minimize his role on offense. Period.
Even Scottie and Kendall can't help us on the road.
Man, I miss JayWill.:sigh: 
It is LOOKING LIKE the Bulls this time last year were a better team than the Bulls we have now.

Those are just some things I've noticed. (I'm not saying they are true, just seems like it)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

That Baxter pass sealed it.

Back to 24. Or is there other bball on somewhere?

Our next coach:



> On Jan. 8, 1999, Thompson stunned the basketball world when he resigned at Georgetown, but his legacy had been firmly built. In 27 years, Thompson compiled a 596-239 (.714) record. His teams appeared in three NCAA Final Fours (1982, 1984, 1985), played in 14 consecutive NCAA tournaments (1979-92), made 24 consecutive post-season appearances (20 NCAA, 4 NIT) and won seven Big East Tournament championships. Most impressively, 75 of his 77 players who remained all four seasons (97 percent) received their degrees and 26 of his players have been drafted by the NBA (eight in the first round). In recognition of his tremendous achievements on the court, Thompson has won seven Coach of the Year Awards-Big East (1980, 1987, 1992), United States Basketball Writers Association (USBWA) and The Sporting News (1984), National Association of Basketball Coaches (NABC) in 1985, and United Press International in 1987. On the international circuit, Thompson led the U.S. to a bronze medal in the 1988 Olympic Games and was an assistant coach for the 1976 gold medal-winning team.


http://www.hoophall.com/halloffamers/ThompsonJohn.htm


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Things I am worried about the last three games:
> 
> Curry IS NOT our future.
> ...


Re: Rose

3-6 FG in Q1, we won that one 21-16
1-3 FG in Q2, we lost that one, 27-21
0-2 FG in Q3, we lost that one, 29-12
0-0 FG in Q4, we are losing this one 13-8

I see a pattern. I hope you do.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Trade the entire squad for Kobe and go from there. I mean, this team needs a marquee player, a diference maker, a Garnett, T-Mac, Kobe, etc. Enough of the Marshalls, Fortsons, Kukocs, MoPetes, etc. 
GET AN ALL-STAR


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Re: Rose
> ...


If anything...he...along with curry NEED TO SHOOT MORE!!!


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

Is it Cartwright or is it that we've severely overrated the players on our team? I'm thinking it's a bit if both. At age 18, Amare Stoudamire knew how to rebound and play defense. Curry still can't do it and while he may do it 6 years down the road, he won't be doing it anytime soon. Belive me, Paxson is going to know who he's keeping.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its the beginning of the season. Many teams, especially some in the east, are having problems scoring. I feel you guys will be fine. Its 3 games into the season and ur already talking trades and new coaches?At the beginning of the season it takes time to gel. Thats all that is happening.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Antoine Walker

2 games
37.5 minutes/game
51.5% FG
50% 3Pt
10.5 rebounds/game
2.5 ast/game
19.5 PPG

Tonight (game 3):
32 minutes
6-10 FG
2-3 3Pt
4 reb
6 ast
16 Pts


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> It is LOOKING LIKE the Bulls this time last year were a better team than the Bulls we have now.
> 
> Those are just some things I've noticed. (I'm not saying they are true, just seems like it)


They are TRUE. That bulls team at the beginning of last season would MOP the floor with this current squad. We actually ran an offense last year. Now, all we do is bring the ball up and just stand looking confused. 

Cartwright continues to get worse as time passes on. SAD


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

27.3% from the field


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Re: Rose
> ...


I see what you're saying, but stats don't tell the whole story, while watching the game I saw numerous times where Rose just ran down the court and jacked up a shot when he had a chance to pass it down low to Curry. Curry needs to get touches, like has been said before, this team is only going as far as Curry and Crawford take us, not Jalen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am just as dissapointed as the rest of you guys. But part of the game is scoring. The entire team is in a slump for the first three games of the season. I dont think I have ever seen a Bulls team shoot like this t/o the entire game as the bulls have!! 

26%.. That puts us at 31% as a team through three games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> We had our chance for Walker. I don't see Dallas giving him up for anyone we have.


Sadly, I agree. Why would Dallas want a center who needs the ball all the timen and can't play defense.

Actually they might do it for Chandler. But we couldn't win with Walker and Curry in our frontcourt.

I don't like any of our players anymore. Except for Crawford. And I think our coach is the worst coach in the league.

I'm through with the Bulls if they're going to be this pathetic.

They're not even remotely fun to watch is the thing. they can't shoot, they can't run, they can't even dunk properly.

The only thing even remotely exciting about this team is the occasional jawdropping Crawford crossover which I still haven't seen him score off of it. But it at least looks nice.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

well i hope we pick it up against houston, or else we're doomed for a 1-3 start, not exactly what Crawford was expecting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Sadly, I agree. Why would Dallas want a center who needs the ball all the timen and can't play defense.
> ...


So your not impressed with Chandlers 18 rebounds a game average? Or the fact he is averaging a double double? Or the fact he is averaging 3 blocks a game? So Crawford and Curry are remotely exciting and no mention of Chandler. Interesting. Chandler is averaging more pts a game than Jamal.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OT, but I honestly think TJ Ford is gonna be a very, very special player in this league. He didn't score much today, but he runs his team very well for a rookie.


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah, Crawford's crossovers are entertaining, but that can only get you so far when you don't score off of it. It seems as if most of our players are hyped beyond belief, but are not executing that full "talent" that they have. We may not see a winning Bulls team until most of Krause's players are gone.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

What was Chandlers line tonight?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

To be fair, this team looked prepared when the game started. They were destroying the Bucks.

They seemed to use all their energy in the first 6 minutes and couldn't maintain that pace. The 2nd unit failed miserably.

They were successful at getting Rose off to a good start (3-6, 4 reb, 2 ast). But he's supposed to take a diminished role this year for no good reason at all. The guy's our best player, a reliable scorer, capable of a triple-double every time he's on the court, etc. But we're supposed to win and make the playoffs behind three really young guys who've proven nothing more than they are inconsistent. Makes NO sense.

It's not the coach. It's management. First Krause, then Paxson. He's being a good soldier and following orders. The company line is, "the 3Cs are our future" and that's been *******ized to mean "the 3 Cs are our present." 

If we're going to win ballgames, Rose has to be the #1 option, given the makeup of this club. It's why we traded for him, and why he's making the big bucks.

Otherwise, we're looking at the lotto again. Hopefully we'll actually pick an impact rookie.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Cartwright has to GO. He is the worst situational coach I've ever seen in my entire life... even worse then Tim Floyd. I'm done with this team until he goes, because we WON'T get any better.

Also, who in the hell calls the plays?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 4-12 FG, 5-5 FT, 14 reb, 1 ast, 0 stl, 2 blk, 13 pts
He had 10 rebounds and 9 pts at half-time


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> So your not impressed with Chandlers 18 rebounds a game average? Or the fact he is averaging a double double? Or the fact he is averaging 3 blocks a game? So Crawford and Curry are remotely exciting and no mention of Chandler. Interesting. Chandler is averaging more pts a game than Jamal.


Chandler has always been my fav. player, to me he is the only untradeable player on this team. People say he doesn't have the offense ability of Curry and Crawford, but his attitude and work ethic is uncoachable. He's the only player I've been proud of this season so far (and Kendall Gill, to some extent).


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

Also, who in the hell calls the plays?

Cartwright calls the plays as far as I know. Heck, he's on the court half the time anyway.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Chandler has always been my fav. player, to me he is the only untradeable player on this team. People say he doesn't have the offense ability of Curry and Crawford, but his attitude and work ethic is uncoachable. He's the only player I've been proud of this season so far (and Kendall Gill, to some extent).


Me too.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Our rotation needs to be cut down. 
T. Chandler 
J. Rose 
E. Curry 
J. Crawford 
K. Gill 
D. Marshall 
E. Robinson 
M. Fizer
S. Pippen 
These 9 players would be more than enough.

I dont know if Im delusional but I expected this teams scoring ability to be a strength. I dont see how between Crawford, Curry, Rose, Marshal and Fizer we cant even get to 70 points. Im staggered at our offensive production. Hopefully its just that they're gettting used to playing with each other and just a matter being rusty.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

26 points in a half. Wholey Crap. What the **** is going on.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> That Baxter pass sealed it.
> 
> Back to 24. Or is there other bball on somewhere?
> ...


Thompson is a guy I never liked from afar, but I really like now that I hear on the radio all the time (he's got a show here in DC).

If anyone could teach Curry how to play, it'd be him. I really wonder if Curry will listen though....


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

TERRIBLE:sour:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

what do you guys think of maybe... 

George Karl???


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh god. I can't stand this anymore...I am shocked..what the hell happened?? We were playing like a new team in the first half...and in the second half..dammit did Cartwright wanted us to lose or what the hell is this??????????????????????????/


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Someone needs to either wake up or get fired. THis isn't the same team we saw in preseason. This team looked even worse than last years.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

does anybody know why curry only played 26 minutes? thats only 1 more minute than eddie robinson!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

The number one problem is definitely the coach. He is the most clueless coach I ever seen. This team can be alot better, much better. The Bulls are loaded with talent and so many different weapons. The talent is being completely misused.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So if you're the coach...what do you say?

If you're the GM?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> So if you're the coach...what do you say?
> 
> If you're the GM?


If I'm the coach, I say "Gimme some real players."

If I'm the GM, I say "Organizations win championships, not players."


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Why did Curry only have 6 shots? I thought he was the number one option on offense.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> what do you guys think of maybe...
> 
> George Karl???


:nonono:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

if I'm the GM, i would look at proven winning coaches like Lenny Wilkins, or George Karl.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> :nonono:


hey they're just suggestions, but I would REALLY like to get rid of Cartwright.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, johnston797, Chops, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, settinUpShop, RetroDreams, JOHNNY_BRAVisimO*, GB, ztect, L.O.B, Crawscrew*, TellCoby, 7thwatch, Benny the Bull, rwj333, fl_flash*, Chi_Lunatic*, Fergus, RangerC, Showtime84'*, fredsmooth21, unBULLievable, Half-Life*, E L D R U H M A I, Pay Ton, mATtAhY, MJG, jollyoscars, Athlon33.6, FireCartwrightNow, DaBullz)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:upset: :upset: 

wow, we suck. 30 points to the Bucks?? What gives? It wasn't just Bulls fans homers like me that thought we would be good this year. Most of the media bought into it to in the rankings and such.

So far Tyson has been our only good player. We have talent but we don't have clue of how to use it or how to run an offense . . . BC has just destroyed Crawford, Curry's shooting over triple teams . . . we only scored 68 points . . . BC has to go. The problem probably doesn't end with his departure, but the soloution might start there.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Tyson is the only player on OUR TEAM with passion.


I completely agree! Without Tyson yesterday, the Bulls by the way would of sure gotten their butts whipped. Tyson brings in so much energy and passion. People are even talking about trading him. This kid one day is going to be just as great as Tim Duncan.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

If I were GM I would first get rid of Cartwright. He was very smart during his times as a player in the league, but as a coach, he totally blows. There is so much talent on this Bulls team. Cartwright does not know how to use it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Knicks scored just 74 points tonight.
Toronto scored just 56 points tonight.
Houston scored just 71 points tonight.
Minnesota scored just 73 points tonight.

The Bulls scored just 68 points tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls have lost 11 straight at the Bradley Center. ...


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The Knicks scored just 74 points tonight.
> Toronto scored just 56 points tonight.
> Houston scored just 71 points tonight.
> Minnesota scored just 73 points tonight.


but none of them played against the bucks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Bulls are going to take the next step they need a taskmaster, someone who is going to command respect. How about trying to get Chuck Daly to come out and coach this group. 

Or maybe Paul Westphal. The Bulls would scrap the triangle if they hired him and play an uptempo motion offense, where the players actually have to move.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Right now... somewhere in New Orleans... Tim Floyd is smiling.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Prediction: Curry is going to get ROCKED by Yao Ming.:sigh:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Prediction: Curry is going to get ROCKED by Yao Ming.:sigh:


I'm sure we'll see the much more defensive-minded Chandler on him. Curry is one of the softest basketball players I've ever seen. No wonder TC was screaming at him during that one play. (Floater by Mason I think and Curry half-heartedly tried to block it)

Anyways this game was a disaster, everyone outside of TC was pathetic. At one point I was screaming obscenities at my TV. The sad thing is the first 3 games were supposed to be relatively easy and yet we only got 1 W and we barely got that one.

If the Bulls cant get their ish together soon, it'll be back to the drawing board.... again


----------

